
Gamasutra: 15 iPhone Game Observations, Before and After - BPO_Quickdraw
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/JeffHangartner/20110628/7878/15_iPhone_Game_Observations_Before_and_After.php
======
Revisor
Some interesting notes:

\- Ipad is less powerful than Iphone (at least from a game developer's POV,
regarding the screen is larger)

\- Usability of the app catalog sucks for browsing

But what's the most important (meta) insight for me: Games (on iOS) are fully
commoditized. There are twelve a dozen games for every genre and every theme
and yet more developers are looking for gold there.

------
smashing
What is up with the seemingly random bold of the text? Also, the article lacks
punctuation at parts near the end of the partially-bolded paragraphs. It was
kind of difficult to read.

